# New pet, Amber



## ainsleyyip (Aug 24, 2012)

We got ourselves a golden retriever last Saturday. She is now 2 months old and really is a darling. 

#1







[/URL] 210812 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

#2






[/URL] 220812 (1) by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2012)

zOMG--CUTIE ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frequency (Aug 24, 2012)

So cute


----------



## ThrowbacK (Aug 24, 2012)

did she eat your shoes before picture number 02?
very cute dogie


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 24, 2012)

great shots!!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks everyone! She is really a cutie! =)

#3






[/URL] IMG_0005 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 24, 2012)

Puppies are so much freakin fun.


----------



## ainsleyyip (Aug 24, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Puppies are so much freakin fun.



They certainly are!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Aug 24, 2012)

#4 






[/URL] IMG_0003 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## allison_dcp (Aug 24, 2012)

ahhhhhhh so stinkin cute!!! also good photos


----------



## ainsleyyip (Sep 6, 2012)

#5 see how much she has grown in just 2 weeks



#6 Goldies always look like they are smiling =)


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 6, 2012)

great puppy shots! not a fan of #3, maybe stop it down a bit and get both front paws in focus. 
the rest all look great to me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Beautiful pup! I know the girls must love her! I can only imagine the mischief they all get into! lol!


----------



## seakritter (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't think it is legal to be that cute,


----------



## yv0nne (Sep 6, 2012)

This has got to be one of the sweetest puppies ever! I love her


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 6, 2012)

Why is your house so photo perfect?!? LOL Pink stripes, modern couches... I'm jealous.


----------



## ainsleyyip (Sep 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Beautiful pup! I know the girls must love her! I can only imagine the mischief they all get into! lol!



Haha.. Guess what.. The girl's favorite activity now is playing hide and seek with Amber!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Sep 18, 2012)

#6 She's 3 months today







[/URL] IMG_0014 (1) by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

#7





[/URL] IMG_0004 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

#8


----------



## Kazooie (Sep 18, 2012)

ainsleyyip said:


> #6 She's 3 months today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:hail::heart: Awwwwwwwwww!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Sep 20, 2012)

#8






[/URL] 200912 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Sep 20, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable!!  (good pics too btw )


----------



## ainsleyyip (Sep 28, 2012)

#9






[/URL] 150912 (1) by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

For more photos, join Amber at https://www.facebook.com/amber1806


----------



## BTGMBN (Sep 28, 2012)

Lovely photos! I liked the first and second sets best. Can you explain what was the setup (if any) and the Post Prodution you used?
Thanks.


----------



## ainsleyyip (Sep 28, 2012)

BTGMBN said:
			
		

> Lovely photos! I liked the first and second sets best. Can you explain what was the setup (if any) and the Post Prodution you used?
> Thanks.



thanks. I use mainly natural light or bounce flash. I do my pp in Photoshop.


----------



## jaxx419 (Sep 28, 2012)

Awww I have always wanted one! Someday!! So cute.


----------



## evti (Sep 28, 2012)

I just got slapped in the face with an immense quantity of cute. Puppies and kittens are evidence that there are supposed to be things on earth that make us happy


----------



## ainsleyyip (Sep 28, 2012)

jaxx419 said:
			
		

> Awww I have always wanted one! Someday!! So cute.



yes! u will never regret! 



			
				evti said:
			
		

> I just got slapped in the face with an immense quantity of cute. Puppies and kittens are evidence that there are supposed to be things on earth that make us happy



yes! they definitely complete our life n family!


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 28, 2012)

soft!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Oct 3, 2012)

#10 Amber waving hi 






[/URL] IMG_0002 (1) by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

Join amber at her page for more photos : https://www.facebook.com/amber1806


----------



## Notsogood (Oct 3, 2012)

She is a HAM! Cutie for sure.


----------



## ainsleyyip (Nov 6, 2012)

#11 







[/URL] 311012 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

#12 Amber 3 months vs 4 months






[/URL] amber and rianne by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ainsleyyip (Nov 27, 2012)

#12 Amber with her bestie






[/URL] IMG_0041 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

#13






[/URL] IMG_0003 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

#14






[/URL] IMG_0033 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

#15 She's going for "pawty"






[/URL] IMG_0012 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

#16 and she's all ready for her 1st X'mas






[/URL] 221112 (2) by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MegMoore042 (Nov 28, 2012)

Your pictures are amazing! And your dogs/daughter are beautiful! What breed is the other dog?


----------



## TiltShift (Nov 28, 2012)

Too cute!!


----------



## Jtompson (Nov 28, 2012)

What a lovely pup!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Nov 28, 2012)

MegMoore042 said:
			
		

> Your pictures are amazing! And your dogs/daughter are beautiful! What breed is the other dog?



Thanks .  The other dog is a goldendoodle.. golden retriever mix poodle. She looks like a teddy bear doesn't she?


----------



## ainsleyyip (Nov 28, 2012)

TiltShift said:
			
		

> Too cute!!





			
				Jtompson said:
			
		

> What a lovely pup!



Thanks


----------



## ainsleyyip (Nov 29, 2012)

#13 My angel






[/URL] 301112 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

#14






[/URL] 301112 (1) by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

